# What do Train Tickets look like all over the world?



## jis

I thought it might be fun to post pictures of train tickets from all over the world just for the heck of it. The idea came when I found an example of a train ticket in Bangladesh recently. Here it is







Clearly, you better be able to read Bengali script to have any chance of knowing what the ticket says as origin and destination and such. This ticket is for travel from Akahura to Comilla by a train named Mahanagar Godhuli, train number 722 in Shobhan Class. The fare is Taka 45.

Now there is an odd error in this ticket which is why it was posted on Facebook! The date on which it is said to have been issued is one day after the date of the journey. Go figure! The Bangladesh Railway Time Travel in action I suppose.


----------



## jis

Here is one from Indian Railways:






BTW, this appears to be a waitlisted ticket, since Coach is said to be WL. The class of travel is 2AC, i.e. 2 Tier AC Sleeper. Origin Madras destination Dadar.


----------



## brentrain17

interesting!


----------



## jis

Here's a classic Amtrak ticket on a train that does not exist anymore:


----------



## jis

Here is one for the famous "Rossiya" from Omsk to Irkutsk:






You better be able to read Cyrillic to be able to tell what it says.


----------



## Texan Eagle

An old-style ticket from Indian Railways. These uses to "pop up" out of a mechanical machine. Almost completely replaced with computer-printed tickets now.

This is a Second Class Unreserved ticket. M/E means it is valid on any Mail or Express category train running between those two stations.


----------



## CHamilton

jis said:


> Here is one for the famous "Rossiya" from Omsk to Irkutsk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better be able to read Cyrillic to be able to tell what it says.


My Russian friend says:



> The very top - RZhD, company name, Fare document, and serial number
> 
> In the box left to right: Train number, departure date, car, price, number of people, type of ticket
> 
> The blue writing below:
> 
> Omsk-Irkutsk,
> 
> The seat is given by a conductor, Sverdlovsk subdivision,
> 
> Receipt numbers, arrival time, and a note "Everything in Moscow time"


----------



## jis

Texan Eagle said:


> An old-style ticket from Indian Railways. These uses to "pop up" out of a mechanical machine. Almost completely replaced with computer-printed tickets now.
> 
> This is a Second Class Unreserved ticket. M/E means it is valid on any Mail or Express category train running between those two stations.


Interesting that specifically says "via Karjat". Are there any other ways of going from Dadar to Lonavla without going through Karjat?


----------



## Texan Eagle

jis said:


> Interesting that specifically says "via Karjat". Are there any other ways of going from Dadar to Lonavla without going through Karjat?


If my knowledge of rail geography around Mumbai is correct, no! I think it is more of a legacy thing from British days and all tickets have to have something in the "via" field just in case there are multiple routes to go to the same destination.


----------



## Texan Eagle

And here is a more modern ticket from Indian Railways- this one is from Automatic Ticket Vending Machines (ATVM) installed on suburban stations in Mumbai. This one is valid only on the suburban commuter trains, not valid for travel by long distance express trains.


----------



## Bob Dylan

jis said:


> Here's a classic Amtrak ticket on a train that does not exist anymore:


 Great thread jis! Wish I still had my Old Aztec Eagle Sleeping Car Tickets from Mexico! And it looks like the Kentucky Cardinal (850 is now the Hoosier State )was Fairly Expensive circa 1999 even with the AAA Discount! $110 would be what, $150 in Today's Dollars with the Fare Increases the Past 15 Years?


----------



## Anderson

jimhudson said:


> jimhudson, on 10 Feb 2014 - 6:32 PM, said:
> 
> 
> 
> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> jis, on 10 Feb 2014 - 2:31 PM, said:
> Here's a classic Amtrak ticket on a train that does not exist anymore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread jis! Wish I still had my Old Aztec Eagle Sleeping Car Tickets from Mexico! And it looks like the Kentucky Cardinal (850 is now the Hoosier State )was Fairly Expensive circa 1999 even with the AAA Discount! $110 would be what, $150 in Today's Dollars with the Fare Increases the Past 15 Years?
Click to expand...

Very nice! I don't have the whole ticket, but I've still got a stub in older stock like this from the _Silver Star_ circa January 2006.


----------



## jis

I am trying to locate an Amtrak ticket of the thinner strip form which predates the airline stock form tickets. Hopefully I'll find either my own or a copy somewhere else soon. Maybe AlanB who has collected every Amtrak ticket since he or Amtrak (whichever was later) was two years old (juuust kidding) has one.


----------



## Barciur

Ah, sounds like a thread for me! Well, prepare for my spam!

Here is the most standard-looking ticket from Poland. PKP Intercity, this is what you see the most.






Up until recently, the regional divisions were part of the same group; now they are separate, but they are still the "Regional Railroads" in all of Poland. Their typical ticket looks like this:






However, they will sometimes give you a ticket like this:






Clearly styled on the old standard PKP paper, but a little bit changed.

Sometimes a Polish conductor can take your ticket "for verification purposes" and you will get a "replacement ticket". Looks like this:






And one more, but not from Poland, although part of the trip is in Poland: A Deutsche Bahn ticket, sent by mail, attached to a letter.


----------

